# PCGH: in Zukunft &quot;Gigabyte&quot; oder &quot;Gibibyte&quot;?



## pcgh_Henner (8. Februar 2007)

In PCGH 02/07 beantworteten wir die Frage: "Was ist ein Gibibyte?" (S. 139) Dabei ging es um die korrekten Bezeichnungen für Speichermengen in der IT-Welt. Das, was wir als Kilobyte, Megabyte oder Gigabyte bezeichnen, ist nämlich in vielen Fällen tatsächlich ein Kibibyte, Mebibyte oder Gibibyte. Obwohl das lustig klingt, hat es einen sehr seriösen Hintergrund: einen offiziellen Standard, diese Namen nämlich werden vom Internationalen Büro für Maß und Gewicht (BIPM) empfohlen.

Grund für die Norm: Die im täglichen Sprachgebrauch verwendeten Präfixe wie „kilo“ oder „mega“ bezeichnen eigentlich Vielfache, die auf Zehnerpotenzen (10^x) basieren. Ein Kilobyte ist demnach die Menge von genau 1.000 Byte – und nicht von 1.024. Das Wort „kilo“ entstammt dem Griechischen und heißt „tausend“; in der Physik steht ein Kilogramm schließlich auch für 1.000 Gramm und ein Megahertz entspricht exakt einer Million Hertz.

In der Datenverarbeitung jedoch wird üblicherweise mit binären Größen gearbeitet, Angaben von Speichermengen basieren auf Zweierpotenzen. Wenn Sie Ihrem PC ein Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher gönnen, meinen Sie damit ergo nicht 1.000 (10^3), sondern 1.024 Megabyte (2^10). Geht es nach dem BIPM, sollten Sie diese Speichergröße jedoch nicht mehr als „Gigabyte“ bezeichnen – sondern als „Gibibyte“. Ein Gibibyte besteht aus 1.024 Mebibytes, die sich jeweils aus 1.024 Kibibytes zusammensetzen. Diese Namen ergeben sich aus den Vorsilben der Präfixe giga, mega und kilo und der Silbe „bi“, welche die „binäre“ Bedeutung anzeigt. Das ist ein durchaus logisches System, nur: Kaum jemand verwendet es. 

Auch wir haben bislang stets von "MBytes" und "GBytes" gesprochen und geschrieben, obwohl das streng genommen oft falsch ist. Wir möchten nun von Euch wissen: Sollen wir in Zukunft auf die offizielle Schreibweise umschwenken und zum Beispiel nicht mehr von "einem GByte RAM" sprechen, sondern von "einem Gibibyte/GiByte"? Sollen wir etwa bei Festplatten-Tests beide Größen angeben (z.B. "100 Gigabyte/93,1 Gibibyte")?

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## sonic2045 (8. Februar 2007)

ich würde meinen die "Alte" bezeichnung beizubehalten da sich das ganze Eingebürgert und Eingedeutscht hat. Außerdem kann das noch ne weile dauern bis sich diese Namen durchgesetzt haben oder??
und das Trifft zwar nicht auf alle hier zu aber


Spoiler



Ich bin einfach zu Faul mir wieder neue Fachbegriffe zu merken


----------



## HanFred (8. Februar 2007)

ich werde auf jeden fall bei zweierpotenzen bleiben und die wie gehabt nennen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Februar 2007)

wieso kommt ihr gerade jetzt darauf das zu ändern ?   

das thema war doch vor 2 (?) jahren man kurz aktuell, um dann - zu recht - ganz schnell wieder in der versenkung zu verschwinden.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wir haben bislang stets von "MBytes" und "GBytes" gesprochen und geschrieben, obwohl das streng genommen oft falsch ist. Wir möchten nun von Euch wissen: Sollen wir in Zukunft auf die offizielle Schreibweise umschwenken und zum Beispiel nicht mehr von "einem GByte RAM" sprechen, sondern von "einem Gibibyte/GiByte"? *Sollen wir etwa bei Festplatten-Tests beide Größen angeben (z.B. "100 Gigabyte/93,1 Gibibyte")?*
> 
> Was meint Ihr?



Beide Größen anzugeben halte ich für eine gute Lösung.
Es wird sich zeigen ob sich die neuen, eigentlich korrekten, Begriffe durchsetzen werden. Und falls es irgendwann soweit sein sollte, hätte man sich als PCG(HW) Leser schon mal daran gewöhnt.   

Ausserdem ist es nur richtig wenn sich ein technikorientiertes Magazin an technisch korrekte Bezeichnungen hält.


----------



## Gunter (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir etwa bei Festplatten-Tests beide Größen angeben (z.B. "100 Gigabyte/93,1 Gibibyte")?


ja, finde ich eine sehr gute idee.


----------



## ripitall (8. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 08.02.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde auf jeden fall bei zweierpotenzen bleiben und die wie gehabt nennen.



ich auch! und an meiner uni wirds auch noch so gelehrt, also wirds schon passen!

Ausserdem, das neumodische klingt komplett schwul. Bei Datenträgern wird die kapazität schon immer in 2er Potenzen angegeben, warum sollte man das nu ändern. Für n paar Trolle die mit 2^10 nix anfangen können? Arm ist das, mehr nicht


----------



## INU-ID (8. Februar 2007)

Gunter am 08.02.2007 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cbw249 (8. Februar 2007)

Gigabyte ist ein feststehender begriff geworden, und zudem eingedeutsch worden. wieso ändern?


----------



## skicu (8. Februar 2007)

Bitte, bitte, macht das in Zukunft fachlich richtig und schreibt Mebibyte und Gibibyte!

Ehrlich: Das macht euch fachlich kompetenter als die iX. Ich warte seit Jahren darauf, dass sich die erste Fachzeitschrift an die Binärpräfixe traut!

Als Übergang kann man durchaus auch beides hinschreiben - braucht zwar mehr Platz sensibilisiert aber alle Leser, sich mal den Unterschied dieser Präfixe anzusehen.

Und ein wenig mehr IT-Bildung tut jedem gut...

*Pro Kibibyte!*


---




			
				cbw249 am 08.02.2007 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Gigabyte ist ein feststehender begriff geworden, und zudem eingedeutsch worden. wieso ändern?


Weils einfach falsch ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Februar 2007)

Gibibyte will ich nicht lesen müssen.

Eine Ex von mit hieß Brigitte und hatte den Spitznamen"Gibi".
Möchte mich nicht an die Zeit zurück erinnern.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2007)

meine meinung: das "falsche" gigabyte, megabyte usw. hat sich schon viel zu sehr eingebürgert. der aufwand, das nun dem normalbürger vertsändlich zu machen und auch ALLE firmen einstimmig da mit einzubeziehen wäre viel zu aufendig - die firmen müßten ja ihre neuen geräte dann dementspechend kennzeichnen UND irgendeine art symbol einführen, so dass man bei FEHLENDEM symbol weiß, dass man es mit einem gerät aus der zeit vor der einigung auf den neuen standard zu tun hat. das wäre viel zu aufwendig und teuer und würde ja nur auf die kunden abgewälzt werden müssen... 


ich wäre daher dafür, dass man die 10er-potenzen-werte als giga/mega usw. behält und stattdessen dafür dann die "korrekten" werte mit "gibi" usw. bzw. - kurz: sollen doch gefälligst die "fachidioten" umlernen, und nicht die restlichen 99% normalbürger


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2007)

ripitall am 08.02.2007 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 08.02.2007 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die 2er Potenzen sind doch auch richtig, nur die Bezeichnung dafür nicht!


----------



## struy (8. Februar 2007)

Herbboy am 08.02.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre daher dafür, dass man die 10er-potenzen-werte als giga/mega usw. behält und stattdessen dafür dann die "korrekten" werte mit "gibi" usw. bzw. - kurz: sollen doch gefälligst die "fachidioten" umlernen, und nicht die restlichen 99% normalbürger


Es ist ja nicht immer gleich. Bei einer HD entsprechen 1GB nicht 1 GB eines Ram-Riegels. So gesehen werden beide Versionen benutzt, in bunter Kombination.
Ich wäre dafür, die 1000er abzusetzen und nur noch mit den 2er Potenzen zu rechnen, so wie es in jedem Computer auch angegeben wird. Eine 100GB Festplatte wird im Computer ja eben auch als 93,1 GB angegeben.
Edit: Die 10er Potenzen wurden doch nur aus dem Grund eingeführt, so dass es nach etwas mehr aussieht als mit den 2er Potenzen.


----------



## IXS (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir etwa bei Festplatten-Tests beide Größen angeben (z.B. "100 Gigabyte/93,1 Gibibyte")?



Das würde auf jeden Fall helfen, die "Besserwisser-Threads" zu minimieren, in denen die Festplatten-Hersteller jedesmal zum  Buhmann gemacht werden, weil das OS in 1024 (2^x)  rechnet und somit weniger anzeigt, als reell vorhanden ist.

Also, ich wäre dafür.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> _text_




also mich stört n kleines i nicht -> *GiB statt GB ist okay*
...und definitiv n sinnvolles konzept, auch wenn man bissl zu spät kommt, um druck auszuüben.
vielleicht sollte man die steuern von softwareunternehmen in zukunft auch mal nach "M€" berechnen, wenn dann n bissl mehr abgezogen wird, gewöhnen die sich vielleicht auch die korrekte schreibweise an  

aber bitte nicht ständig ausschreiben und in jedem artikel im text selbst erklären, dass würde den lesefluss extrem stören.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2007)

IXS am 08.02.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wird eben nicht weniger angezeigt. Es wird die reelle Größe des Datenträgers angezeigt. Eine 120 GB Festplatte hat eben nun mal keine 120 GB sondern nur 111 reale Gibibyte.


----------



## IXS (8. Februar 2007)

Chemenu am 08.02.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 120 GB Festplatte hat eben nun mal keine 120 GB sondern nur 111 reale Gibibyte.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2007)

IXS am 08.02.2007 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 08.02.2007 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Eine 120 GB Festplatte hat eben nun mal keine 120 GB sondern nur 111 reale Gibibyte.



Ehm... könntest du deinen Einwand/deine Argumentation noch etwas ausführlicher gestalten?


----------



## ripitall (8. Februar 2007)

Chemenu am 08.02.2007 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 08.02.2007 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit bin ihc mittlerweile auch... wobei mich da glatt mal interessiert seit wann es das gibt und warum ich - trotz Infostudium - noch nix davon gehört hab -.-

Naja, auch wenns falsch ist, ich werd mich nicht ändern. Gibibyte ist mir echt zu gay


----------



## ripitall (8. Februar 2007)

Chemenu am 08.02.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 08.02.2007 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs verstanden


----------



## PreasT (8. Februar 2007)

also ich würde vorschlagen, zwar bei der "alten" bezeichung zu bleiben, jedoch bei Festplatten etc. immer noch die "Gibibyte" größe anzugeben, damit der endverbraucher auch weiß, wie viel er wirklich kauft (auch wenn mans selber nachrechnen könnte  )


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2007)

ripitall am 08.02.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 08.02.2007 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hä?   

Was verstanden, die Aussage von IXS?
Falls dem so ist, klär mich doch bitte auch auf...


----------



## ripitall (8. Februar 2007)

Chemenu am 08.02.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 08.02.2007 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2007)

ripitall am 08.02.2007 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 08.02.2007 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich ahne was ihr meint, aber ich interpretiere das anders.
Das OS zeigt genau den Speicherplatz an der auf der Festplatte vorhanden ist.
Die Hersteller beschriften ihre Produkte nur "falsch".

Und die Aussage von IXS ist ja genau gegenteilig dazu....
Also was wollt ihr mir jetzt sagen?


----------



## pcgh_Henner (8. Februar 2007)

Tatsächlich sind die Festplatten-Hersteller im Recht. Eine 100-Gigabyte-Festplatte hat wirklich 100 Gigabyte, also 100 Milliarden Byte. 
Windows zeigt aber nur 93,1 "GB" an, ohne genau zu sagen, was mit "GB" gemeint ist. Die meisten interpretieren das Kürzel als "Gigabyte" und wundern sich über die Differenz zu den Angaben auf der Festplatte, doch gemeint sind eben Gibibytes.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich sind die Festplatten-Hersteller im Recht. Eine 100-Gigabyte-Festplatte hat wirklich 100 Gigabyte, also 100 Milliarden Byte.
> Windows zeigt aber nur 93,1 "GB" an, ohne genau zu sagen, was mit "GB" gemeint ist. Die meisten interpretieren das Kürzel als "Gigabyte" und wundern sich über die Differenz zu den Angaben auf der Festplatte, doch gemeint sind eben Gibibytes.



Ich dachte auf einer 100 Gigabyte Festplatte sind real nur 93,1 Gibibyte an Speicher untergebracht, und die Hersteller würden der Einfachheit halber den nächst größeren geraden Wert als Speichergröße angeben...

Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt...    

*mitdemKopfgegendieWandschlagundaufHändenimDreieckspring*


----------



## ripitall (8. Februar 2007)

Chemenu am 08.02.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ichs grad mit den Augen? Warum bist du verwirrt, es stimmt doch so!
Die Hersteller schreiben es in 10er Potenzen (Neumodisch Gigabyte etc) drauf, der Rechner zeigt es aber in 2er Potenzen (neumodisch schwul Gibi etc genannt) an.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2007)

ripitall am 08.02.2007 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 08.02.2007 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehm... ja... stimmt.... ich weiß selber nicht mehr was das Problem war... 

Ich sollte mich wohl heute besser nicht mit so anspruchsvollen, technischen Themen befassen... ist nicht mein Tag...  

-> geht in die Ecke und schämt sich...


----------



## pcgh_Henner (8. Februar 2007)

Chemenu am 08.02.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte auf einer 100 Gigabyte Festplatte sind real nur 93,1 Gibibyte an Speicher untergebracht



So ist es ja auch.  Beide Werte sind richtig! 

100 Gigabyte *sind* 93,1 Gibibyte, beide Größen sind identisch, beide stehen für 100 Milliarden Byte. Der Festplatten-Hersteller gibt nur die Gigabyte-Zahl an. Windows hingegen zeigt Gibibytes. Daher steht auf der Festplatte "100 Gigabyte", Windows sieht aber "93,1 Gibibyte".


----------



## skicu (8. Februar 2007)

ripitall am 08.02.2007 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ichs grad mit den Augen? Warum bist du verwirrt, es stimmt doch so!
> Die Hersteller schreiben es in 10er Potenzen (Neumodisch Gigabyte etc) drauf, der Rechner zeigt es aber in 2er Potenzen (neumodisch schwul Gibi etc genannt) an.


Sorry, falsch das jetzt falsch rüberkommt:

Aber gerade als Info-Student solltest du dafür schon einiges an Verständnis aufbringen können. Gerade wenn man sich ja doch recht intensiv mit den Grundlagen dieser Technik und den Zahlen an sich befasst hat, müsste einem doch bei der Aussage 1 Kilobyte = 1024 Byte die Galle hochkommen?

Zumindest, wenn ich mich mit einem fachkundigen Menschen unterhalte, nutze ich seit einiger Zeit nur noch die Binärpräfixe. Klar, wenn ich mich mit normalen Endanwendern (oder auch alten Informatikern  ) unterhalte, sage ich auch noch Kilobyte - aber irgendwann müssen wir den Sprung zu den Binärpräfixen schaffen.


----------



## Nurgler (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 08.02.2007 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau deshalb bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die die 2er Potenzen meinen, das auch kenntlich machen. Also am besten Kibi etc schreiben.
Eben WEIL Festplattenhersteller ja mit Gigabyte 10er Potenzen meinen.

Also ich finde für den Übergang sollte man ruhig beide Einheiten angeben.


----------



## skicu (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist es ja auch.  Beide Werte sind richtig!
> 
> 100 Gigabyte *sind* 93,1 Gibibyte, beide Größen sind identisch, beide stehen für 100 Milliarden Byte. Der Festplatten-Hersteller gibt nur die Gigabyte-Zahl an. Windows hingegen zeigt Gibibytes. Daher steht auf der Festplatte "100 Gigabyte", Windows sieht aber "93,1 Gibibyte".


Schön, dass man in der Redaktion die Binärpräfixe für richtig und gut erachtet. 

Wenn ihr künftig wenigstens GiB statt GB schreiben würdet, wäre das allein wohl schon eine große Hilfe.

Eins verspreche ich euch: Wenn ihr das so umsetzt, schreibe ich an jeden Chefredakteur eines deutschen Computermagazins mit Niveau (das sind zum Glück nicht viele  ) einen Brief und bitte um künftige Beachtung der Binärpräfixe.


----------



## Loosa (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint Ihr?


Was die BIPM (seit 1999?) empfiehlt ist mit ziehmlich egal. Ich bleibe bei der ursprünglichen Bezeichnung, auch wenn sie wissenschaftlich nicht ganz korrekt ist. Das Kibibyte ein halber Zungenbrecher ist macht das Wort auch nicht besser.
Bei Festplatten würde eine Doppelbezeichnung vielleicht Sinn machen, wobei ich interessanter fände zu wissen wieviel GB nach dem Formatieren in etwa übrig bleiben.

Meine Meinung... lasst das mit den Kibis


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (8. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 08.02.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde auf jeden fall bei zweierpotenzen bleiben und die wie gehabt nennen.



Ja, mache ich genauso. 512 oder 1024 Megabyte sehen einfach viel schöner aus als wenn Mebibyte dahinter steht. Mega...giga...tera...im Sinne beider Fraktionen wäre es am sinnvollsten,  beim der Größenangabe von Datenträgern die alte Bezeichnung beizubehalten und die neue in Klammern dahinter zu setzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Keuleman (8. Februar 2007)

INU-ID am 08.02.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 08.02.2007 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sieht man auch, was nach dem formatieren an Platz da ist. Mit Gigabyte und ... Kiwi-byte    wird ja immer eine grössere Menge Platz vorgegaukelt als in Wirklichkeit da ist.


----------



## pirx (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir etwa bei Festplatten-Tests beide Größen angeben (z.B. "100 Gigabyte/93,1 Gibibyte")?


Durchaus sinnvoll, wen interessiert schon was er schlussendlich gar nicht hat? Abgesehen davon, dass ich diese Wortschöpfungen ziemlich katastrophal finde... alles ibib, oda wa?   

Leider kann ich keine Festplatten bauen, sonst würde ich eine auf den Markt werfen bei der zur Verwunderung aller 500 Gigabyte = 500 Gibibyte entsprechen... eigentlich ist das ja alles n Witz


----------



## skicu (8. Februar 2007)

pirx am 08.02.2007 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kommt davon, wenn Informatiker Wörter erfinden sollen: Man nimmt die ersten beiden Buchstaben des gebräuchlichen, falschen Präfixes und setze die Buchstaben "bi" für binary dran. Fertig. 


> Leider kann ich keine Festplatten bauen, sonst würde ich eine auf den Markt werfen bei der zur Verwunderung aller 500 Gigabyte = 500 Gibibyte entsprechen... eigentlich ist das ja alles n Witz


Das ist physikalisch unmöglich.
Was du meinst: Du baust eine Festplatte mit 500 Gibibyte und schreibst draußen die richtige Gibibytezahl drauf, als Einheit schreibst du aber Gigabyte hin.

Das wäre verlogen. Die jetzige HDD-Industrie macht das schon richtig so: Was, wenn ich ein selbstentwickeltes Dateisystem auf die Platte packen möchte, das Daten nicht in einem Quasi-Oktal-System, sondern in einem Dezimalsystem speichert?
Dann habe ich keine Gibibyte mehr, sondern kann die physikalisch absolut korrekten Gigabytezahlen heranziehen.


----------



## Nurgler (8. Februar 2007)

Da geb ich euch durchaus Recht. Mir ist das wichtigste eigentlich, dass nicht einfach so Gigabyte für 2 hoch 30 verwendet wird, ohne das darauf hingewiesen wird.
Obwohl ich die neuen Namen auch nicht gerade toll finde, macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn, die 10er Potenzen Präfixe und 2er Potenzenpräfixe zu unterscheiden, damit man nicht durcheinander kommt.


----------



## pirx (8. Februar 2007)

skicu am 08.02.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre verlogen. Die jetzige HDD-Industrie macht das schon richtig so: Was, wenn ich ein selbstentwickeltes Dateisystem auf die Platte packen möchte, das Daten nicht in einem Quasi-Oktal-System, sondern in einem Dezimalsystem speichert?
> Dann habe ich keine Gibibyte mehr, sondern kann die physikalisch absolut korrekten Gigabytezahlen heranziehen.


Du hast mich falsch verstanden, bzw. ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt: Die Platte hätte natürlich 536,(komma^^)870912 Gigabyte, was ziemlich genau 500 Gibibyte entsprechen sollten, physikalisch in dem Sinn durchaus möglich


----------



## Gunter (8. Februar 2007)

skicu am 08.02.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt davon, wenn Informatiker Wörter erfinden sollen: Man nimmt die ersten beiden Buchstaben des gebräuchlichen, falschen Präfixes und setze die Buchstaben "bi" für binary dran. Fertig.


hm ... was eigentlich das äquivalent zum "Terabyte"? Tebibyte? und dann kommt der Pebibyte?


----------



## INU-ID (8. Februar 2007)

Gunter am 08.02.2007 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Pebibyte?


Oder doch Pippibyte?


----------



## ripitall (8. Februar 2007)

skicu am 08.02.2007 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 08.02.2007 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss da echt sagen, dass meine Galle eher bei den 1kilobyte = 1000 byte hochkommt. Ich kenn beim Computer eigentlich nur die 1024er umrechnung, das andere (neumodische) hab ich vorher nicht einmal gehört! Und IMHO war das auch schon immer so mit den 1024, also ich habs nie anders gelernt. Ich bin schon seit heut nachmittag am googlen wann und vor allem welcher Heini sich das mit dem neumodischen Mist ausgedacht hat. 
Ich persönlich will die Binärpräfixe nicht. Dann bin und bleib ich halt n dummer Bauer, aber 1KB wird bei mir definitiv auch weiterhin 1024Byte sein, obs richtig ist oder nicht juckt mich da nicht die Bohne.

Auch wenn es n bissl weit hergeholt ist, aber bei der Zeit stört es doch auch niemand, dass wir nen Umrechnungsfaktor von 60 haben...


----------



## ripitall (8. Februar 2007)

INU-ID am 08.02.2007 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 08.02.2007 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte

Und mit jeder Minute wird mir dieser neumodische Mist unsympatischer

Vor allem wundert mich eins. Ich habe noch kein Programm gesehen, dass mir eine Speicherkapazität mit den "Pippibyte" (geiles Wort^^ ) als Einheit anzeigt, obwohl der Wert mit 1024 umgerechnet wird. Und damit mein ich nichtmal nur die Festplattenanzeige von Windows!


----------



## Loosa (8. Februar 2007)

ripitall am 08.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss da echt sagen, dass meine Galle eher bei den 1kilobyte = 1000 byte hochkommt.


Sehe ich genauso.



> Ich bin schon seit heut nachmittag am googlen wann und vor allem welcher Heini sich das mit dem neumodischen Mist ausgedacht hat.


Das kam wohl zwischen 1996 und 1999 auf.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bin%C3%A4rpr%C3%A4fix



> Auch wenn es n bissl weit hergeholt ist, aber bei der Zeit stört es doch auch niemand, dass wir nen Umrechnungsfaktor von 60 haben...


Naja, bei der Zeit sind Angaben in Kilostunden aber auch etwas ungewöhnlich


----------



## Thomsn (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint Ihr?


*auf meine Signatur verweis* 

Also ich finde das absolut klasse! 
Wenn die Aufklärung über die Binärpräfixe von Seiten der Medien passiert, ist das ideal.

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema schrieb ich bereits _hier_.


----------



## ich98 (8. Februar 2007)

kann man das kurz fassen und sagen:

Obwohl Gigabyte falsch ist, wird es so bleiben, da es sich festgesetzt hat?

Also wie in der Politik. Ein Gesetz zu entfernen ist zu aufwendig, also bleiben die alten Dinger oft bestehen.


----------



## Thomsn (8. Februar 2007)

ich98 am 08.02.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man das kurz fassen und sagen:
> Obwohl Gigabyte falsch ist, wird es so bleiben, da es sich festgesetzt hat?


Nein, kann man nicht, weil es nur davon abhängt, ob es in den Köpfen der Masse manifestiert wird oder nicht.

Das Gleiche sagte ich Dir aber auch eben im Chat.


----------



## Harlekin (8. Februar 2007)

Kann man die Situation nicht ungefähr mit der Leistungsangabe PS und KW vergleichen?

KW hat sich ja auch net wirklich durchgesetzt...


----------



## struy (8. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ]Windows hingegen zeigt Gibibytes. Daher steht auf der Festplatte "100 Gigabyte", Windows sieht aber "93,1 Gibibyte".


Auch wenn es jetzt nach extrem klugscheisserisch tönt, aber:
1. Die Abkürzung von Gibibyte ist wohl GiB, und nicht GB,
2. Zitat aus der Windows Hilfe:


> Gigabyte (GB)
> Entspricht 1.024 Megabyte. Wird aber oft auch für ungefähr eine Milliarde Byte verwendet.


(im Glossar unter GB).


----------



## Thomsn (8. Februar 2007)

struy am 08.02.2007 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es jetzt nach extrem klugscheisserisch tönt, aber:
> 1. Die Abkürzung von Gibibyte ist wohl GiB, und nicht GB,
> 2. Zitat aus der Windows Hilfe:
> 
> ...


Windows verwendet die GB doch nur falsch. Was es anzeigt und womit es rechnet sind in dem Fall GiB - auch wenn es fälschlicherweise GB dahinter schreibt.

EDIT: Und der Glossar-Eintrag ist eigentlich ebenso falsch. /edit

Oder wolltest Du jetzt auf was ganz anderes hinaus?


----------



## Succer (8. Februar 2007)

Ich würde für beides plädieren, GB weil es einfacher ist, damit zu hantieren (weil gewohnt) und GiB weil es einfach der Wert ist, mit dem man unter Windows im Endeffekt arbeitet!


----------



## Loosa (8. Februar 2007)

Thomsn am 08.02.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows verwendet die GB doch nur falsch. Was es anzeigt und womit es rechnet sind in dem Fall GiB - auch wenn es fälschlicherweise GB dahinter schreibt.


Wobei Falsch eine Frage der Perspektive ist.

Der Computer mit seinem Binärsystem entwickelte sich mit Kilobyte die 1024 waren. Keiner regte sich darüber auf, klang eigentlich auch logisch. Seit 1996 sagt nun eine Art ISO-Regelung, hey die Banane muss rund sein und Kilo 1000, weil sonst ist es ja falsch und unsauber definiert.
Das digitale Kilo wurde erst nachträglich von 1024 auf 1000 geändert, bzw. dank dem feinen Wort Kibi zurechtgerückt. Jetzt ist es vielleicht wissenschaftlich korrekt ausgedrückt, aber was suchen 1000'er Kilos in einem Binärsystem


----------



## Thomsn (8. Februar 2007)

Loosa am 08.02.2007 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es vielleicht wissenschaftlich korrekt ausgedrückt, aber was suchen 1000'er Kilos in einem Binärsystem


Es ist nichtmal so, dass die 1000 in diesem Bereich neu wäre. Es gibt einen Bereich, in dem das ganz normal ist, der aber ebenso mit dem Binärsystem verknüpft ist wie alles am Computer. Und schon wegen dieses Bereichs allein ist es sinnvoll, so zu differenzieren.
Die Rede ist von der Datenübertragungsrate.

Verbinde mal Datenübertragungsrate mit der Datenmenge. Wer - bis zur Einführung der richtigen Präfixe - glaubte, einfach intuitiv die Werte so verrechnen zu können, wie man es erwartet, lag falsch.


_Ein Beispiel aus der alten "Sichtweise":_

Datenmenge: 1kByte == 1024 Byte
Datenübertragungsrate: 1kbit/s == 1000 bit/s

Jetzt berechnen wir die Datenmenge, die über einen bestimmten Strom eine bestimmte Zeit lang verschickt wird:

10 kbit/s * 8 Sekunden = 80 kbit
Da 1 Byte 8 bit sind, folgern wir: 80 kbit = 10 kByte

Und was haben wir nun?

80 kbit = 10 kByte = 10 * 1024 Byte = 10240 Byte = 81920 bit = 81,92 kbit

Aber halt...

*80 kbit = 81,92 kbit* *WTF??*

Damit haben wir nun sogar ein praktisches Beispiel für die Notwendigkeit korrekter Präfixe.


----------



## bierchen (8. Februar 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 08.02.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibibyte will ich nicht lesen müssen.
> 
> Eine Ex von mit hieß Brigitte und hatte den Spitznamen"Gibi".
> Möchte mich nicht an die Zeit zurück erinnern.


Diese Qual will Dir die Redaktion sicher nicht antun. Auf sowas sollte jeder Rücksicht nehmen, das gebietet der Anstand.   



			
				pcgh_Henner am 08.02.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir etwa bei Festplatten-Tests beide Größen angeben (z.B. "100 Gigabyte/93,1 Gibibyte")?
> 
> Was meint Ihr?


Würde ich auch gut heißen.


----------



## Loosa (8. Februar 2007)

Thomsn am 08.02.2007 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> 80 kbit = 10 kByte = 10 * 1024 Byte = 10240 Byte = 81920 bit = 81,92 kbit
> 
> Aber halt...
> 
> ...


War mir dieser Unstimmigkeit zwar nicht bewusst, aber da finde ich es eher inkonsequent dass kilobits in Tausendern gezählt werden. Auch wenn es in sich nicht verkehrt ist. Ist ja die kleinste Einheit, kann man deshalb ohne Berücksichtigung ruhig auch Dezimal zählen.
Aber die Datenübertragung kam nach dem Binärei... ist als Huhn also disqualifiziert und sollte sich anpassen 

Gut, dieses Rechenproblem klingt nicht ganz logisch. Kann bei Programmierern, Datenverwaltern und Co sicher für Verwirrung sorgen. Aber mir ist das relativ schnuppe... So wie ich mit PS eher umgehen kann als mit kW, finde ich versch(r)obene 1024'er sympatischer als die nackten Tausend 

Wo, außer bei Datenübertragung, werden Bits oder deren Kilo eigentlich noch so kleingezählt?


----------



## IXS (9. Februar 2007)

Loosa am 08.02.2007 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich mit PS eher umgehen kann als mit kW, finde ich versch(r)obene 1024'er sympatischer als die nackten Tausend



Der einzige Grund, warum sich KW nicht gegen PS durchgesetzt hat ist, dass KW eine deutlich niedrigere Zahl angibt. Und wer sagt schon lieber: Mein Auto hat 66KW. statt : Mein Auto hat 90 PS.

Und, wie man erkennt: Es sind bereits zwei verschiedene Einheiten.


----------



## skicu (9. Februar 2007)

Meint ihr, wenn ihr ein Kilogramm sagt, auch 1024 Gramm?


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2007)

skicu am 09.02.2007 07:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr, wenn ihr ein Kilogramm sagt, auch 1024 Gramm?


das hat nichts damit zu tun.
nur wenn man immer auf den begriffen kilo, mega und giga rumreiten will.
wieso sollte man 10er-potenzen einführen? was bringt das? die leute meinen dann, sie würden richtig rechnen und tun es nicht, weil der computer immer mit 2er potenzen rechnen wird. jedenfalls der computer wie wir ihn kennen. solange binärcode verwendet wird.

was willst du mit einem kilobyte, das 1000 byte hat? was bringt das? nichts.

_"Es gibt 10 Arten von Leuten auf der Welt - die, die das Binärsystem verstehen und die, die es nicht tun."_


----------



## Thomsn (9. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 09.02.2007 07:52 schrieb:
			
		

> nur wenn man immer auf den begriffen kilo, mega und giga rumreiten will.
> wieso sollte man 10er-potenzen einführen? was bringt das? die leute meinen dann, sie würden richtig rechnen und tun es nicht, weil der computer immer mit 2er potenzen rechnen wird. jedenfalls der computer wie wir ihn kennen. solange binärcode verwendet wird.


Es sagt auch niemand, dass man weiterhin dekadische Präfixe verwenden soll, wenn binäre gemeint sind. So wie es heute gebräuchlich ist, 1024 Byte mit 1 kByte zu assoziieren, sollte es eigentlich mit Kibibyte sein.
Das ist doch der Grund für diesen Thread.



			
				HanFred am 09.02.2007 07:52 schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du mit einem kilobyte, das 1000 byte hat? was bringt das? nichts.


Siehe mein letztes Posting.
skicu brachte ebenso bereits ein Beispiel.




			
				Loosa am 08.02.2007 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Datenübertragung kam nach dem Binärei... ist als Huhn also disqualifiziert und sollte sich anpassen


Wenn man so argumentieren will:
Die Verwendung des dekadischen Präfixes k für 1024 kam noch viel später als die Definition dieses Präfixes, welche nunmal sagt, dass es 1000 sind.



			
				Loosa am 08.02.2007 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo, außer bei Datenübertragung, werden Bits oder deren Kilo eigentlich noch so kleingezählt?


Festplatten. Wurde hier ja schon hinreichend behandelt.
Ich denke, bei Disketten müsste es ebenso gewesen sein. Bei Magnetbändern würde ich es ebenso erwarten. Bei optischen Medien weiß ich es jetzt nicht.

Davon abgesehen, wäre mir jetzt eh kein Fall bekannt, wo kbit nicht 1000 bit wären.


----------



## pcgh_Henner (9. Februar 2007)

struy am 08.02.2007 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es jetzt nach extrem klugscheisserisch tönt, aber:
> 1. Die Abkürzung von Gibibyte ist wohl GiB, und nicht GB



So ist es. Windows spricht zwar nicht von Gibibyte/GiB, *meint* aber diese Größe, nutzt also die "binären" Zahlen für die Speicherplatz-Angaben.
Die Verwendung des Kürzels "GB" und dieser Text aus der Windows-Hilfe sind also tatsächlich falsch, wenn man dem offiziellen Standard folgt.

Immerhin: In den "Eigenschaften" eines Laufwerks oder einer Datei gibt Windows die Speichermenge auch einfach in Bytes an, damit ist jede Verwechslung ausgeschlossen.


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2007)

Thomsn am 09.02.2007 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen, wäre mir jetzt eh kein Fall bekannt, wo kbit nicht 1000 bit wären.


bei bits ja auch logisch, die werden ja nicht in zweierpotenzen gezählt.


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 09.02.2007 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist es. Windows spricht zwar nicht von Gibibyte/GiB, *meint* aber diese Größe, nutzt also die "binären" Zahlen für die Speicherplatz-Angaben.
> Die Verwendung des Kürzels "GB" und dieser Text aus der Windows-Hilfe sind also tatsächlich falsch, wenn man dem offiziellen Standard folgt.


gibibyte ein offizieller standard? vielleicht, aber nutzen tut ihn kaum einer.

bringt ein zweiter standard nicht noch mehr verwirrung? ich denke eben schon.


----------



## Thomsn (9. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 09.02.2007 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> bringt ein zweiter standard nicht noch mehr verwirrung? ich denke eben schon.


Natürlich. Aber daran sind Lehre, Industrie und Medien schuld. An denen liegt es, das Wissen über korrekte Standards zu vermitteln.
Es ist nunmal so, dass eine Umstellung vom Gewohnten auf Ungewohntes schwer fällt. Aber das kann doch kein ernsthaftes Argument wider der Korrektur sein. Besonders nicht, wenn diese objektiv betrachtet relativ trivial ist.


----------



## pcgh_Henner (9. Februar 2007)

Allzu kompliziert sollte die Umstellung nicht sein. Die Änderung würde nur bedeuten, dass der Leser in Zukunft seltener "GB/GByte" und häufiger "GiB/GiByte" liest. An das kleine "i" sollte man sich schnell gewöhnen, oder nicht?


----------



## Thomsn (9. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 09.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> An das kleine "i" sollte man sich schnell gewöhnen, oder nicht?


Das denke ich auch.


----------



## skicu (9. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 09.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Allzu kompliziert sollte die Umstellung nicht sein. Die Änderung würde nur bedeuten, dass der Leser in Zukunft seltener "GB/GByte" und häufiger "GiB/GiByte" liest. An das kleine "i" sollte man sich schnell gewöhnen, oder nicht?


Auf jeden Fall.

Und:
@HanFred: Warum zweiter Standard? Es existiert keine Norm, die Kilobyte als 1024 Byte deklariert. Es gibt aber hingegen sowohl eine Norm, die kilo als Präfix für Tausendereinheiten vorsieht, als auch eine Norm, die kibi als Präfix für 1024 Einheiten vorsieht.
Bisher wurde zwar immer richtig gerechnet, aber falsch bezeichnet.

Und eine Einheitenbezeichnung zu ändern sollte doch nicht so schlimm sein. Ein großer Hersteller / Händler / Zeitschrift fängt an, falls sich dann ein zweiter anhängt, kommt der Stein ins Rollen.
Bei kW / PS muss man das anders sehen: Das sind tatsächlich zwei verschiedene Einheiten, man musste auch die Zahlen umrechnen. Im Falle kibi / kilo ist es hingegen nur die Bezeichnung.

In dem Sinne: PCGH, tut uns und der restlichen deutschen Computerwelt einen Gefallen und fangt damit an. Zuerst die PCGH, ein paar Ausgaben später die restlichen Computec Zeitschriften.
Ich nehme an, ihr habt teils auch recht intensive Kontakte zu fremden Computerzeitschriften. Vielleicht zieht einer oder zwei mit, wenn ihr denen klar macht, dass Industriestandards wichtig sind. Dann kommt das mind. in Deutschland kräftig ins Rollen. Irgendwann titelt die BILD Zeitung dann noch: "Einheitenwahn: kiwis und pippis bevölkern die Computer" und spätestens dann kriegts auch der letzte Depp mit, dass wir andere Bezeichnungen benutzen sollten.


----------



## Nurgler (9. Februar 2007)

skicu am 09.02.2007 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh_Henner am 09.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Das mit PS und kW ist etwa so wie das mit den kJ und kcal. Wobei da meist das Kilo bei den Kilokalorien noch nciht mal mitgesprochen/schrieben wird.

Das ist zwar auch nicht schön, besonders wenn man damit rechnen will, aber zumindest gibt es schon zwei verschiedene Einheiten. Und nicht einen Name für zwei Einheiten.

Also: Kibi=1024, Kilo=1000. Wissen und auch bitte dran halten. (Auch wenn ich das bisher eigentlich auch nicht gemacht habe...)


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2007)

nunja, dann kann man den begriff 'kilobyte' künftig aber gleich ganz streichen, auch die plattenhersteller sollten ihn nicht benutzen.
wozu soll er noch gut sein? wer rechnet in sachen bytes denn ausser den palttenherstellern im dezimalsystem? also lieber gleich ganz weg damit, dann gibt's wesentlich weniger verwirrung.


----------



## Thomsn (9. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 09.02.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> nunja, dann kann man den begriff 'kilobyte' künftig aber gleich ganz streichen, auch die plattenhersteller sollten ihn nicht benutzen.
> wozu soll er noch gut sein? wer rechnet in sachen bytes denn ausser den palttenherstellern im dezimalsystem? also lieber gleich ganz weg damit, dann gibt's wesentlich weniger verwirrung.


Und womit würdest Du dann mein Beispiel rechnen? 
Nur weil es jetzt ein richtiges binäres präfix gibt, verliert das dekadische noch lange nicht seine Daseinsberechtigung.
Dann würden die ganzen Rechnungen doch nur viel komplizierter.

Gefällt Dir das:
1 Mbit = (1000 kbit / 8 bit/Byte) * 0,9765625 = 122,0703125 Kibibyte

wirklich besser als:
1 Mbit = 1000 kbit / 8 bit/Byte = 125 kByte ?


----------



## skicu (9. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 09.02.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> nunja, dann kann man den begriff 'kilobyte' künftig aber gleich ganz streichen, auch die plattenhersteller sollten ihn nicht benutzen.
> wozu soll er noch gut sein? wer rechnet in sachen bytes denn ausser den palttenherstellern im dezimalsystem? also lieber gleich ganz weg damit, dann gibt's wesentlich weniger verwirrung.


Ja, wie Thomsn schon schrieb, gibt es immer noch genug Anwendungsfälle (Datenübertragung), wo tatsächlich mit tausend gerechnet wird. Bisher ist das wegen dem Namen nicht aufgefallen. Aber zumindest würde das in Zukunft einige Rechenfehler verhindern und für wesentlich mehr Klarheit sorgen.

Endanwender sollten eigentlich fast nur noch mit Kibibyte in Kontakt kommen. Kilobit gibts dann nur noch in der DSL Werbung. *g*


----------



## Loosa (9. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 09.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Allzu kompliziert sollte die Umstellung nicht sein. Die Änderung würde nur bedeuten, dass der Leser in Zukunft seltener "GB/GByte" und häufiger "GiB/GiByte" liest. An das kleine "i" sollte man sich schnell gewöhnen, oder nicht?


Stimmt, GiB ist nicht so schlimm. Gibibyte aber umso mehr. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das in der Arbeit benutzen zu müssen... *brrr*
Wir schmeissen hier viel mit Dateigrößen rum und Kibis würde die Kommunikation langsamer machen weil es einfach schlechter auszusprechen ist. Außerdem wäre bei uns keine 100% Umstellung möglich und bevor durch das mischen von GB und GiB die Archivverwaltung noch komplizierter wird bleibe ich lieber bei einem "falschen" Kilo.
(edit: Noch ein Nachteil, GiB und KiB kann man sehr leicht verwechseln, weil sie fast gleich klingen)

Unseren Kunden ist es egal ob ihr Gigabyte jetzt 1024 oder 1000 Megabyte sind (ähhh Mebibyte?  ), wir wissen was gemeint ist... nene, bei uns wird die Norm jedenfalls erstmal nicht zum Standard.


----------



## ich98 (9. Februar 2007)

Thomsn am 08.02.2007 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, kann man nicht, weil es nur davon abhängt, ob es in den Köpfen der Masse manifestiert wird oder nicht.


den Versuch würde ich gerne sehen   


> Das Gleiche sagte ich Dir aber auch eben im Chat.



Du verrätst interne Public-Chat-Gespräche


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2007)

ripitall am 08.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss da echt sagen, dass meine Galle eher bei den 1kilobyte = 1000 byte hochkommt. Ich kenn beim Computer eigentlich nur die 1024er umrechnung, das andere (neumodische) hab ich vorher nicht einmal gehört! Und IMHO war das auch schon immer so mit den 1024, also ich habs nie anders gelernt. Ich bin schon seit heut nachmittag am googlen wann und vor allem welcher Heini sich das mit dem neumodischen Mist ausgedacht hat.



hab auch mal gegoogelt, konnte aber nur herausfinden, dass es schon n weilchen her sein muss - 1874 wurde jedenfalls schon gesetzlich festgelegt, das "kilo", "mega" nicht 1024 meint, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn das konzept da schon n paar jahrhunderte alt war.


wer einheitliche systeme nicht mag, der kann ja in zukunft seine wohnung auch in preußischen ellen ausmessen und den sprit quarter-weise tanken (ob imperial, long oder short kann er ja dem tankstellenbesitzer überlassen)


----------



## pirx (9. Februar 2007)

pcgh_Henner am 09.02.2007 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin: In den "Eigenschaften" eines Laufwerks oder einer Datei gibt Windows die Speichermenge auch einfach in Bytes an, damit ist jede Verwechslung ausgeschlossen.



Eine etwas unhandliche Schreibweise...


----------



## plutonium67 (9. Februar 2007)

Ich bin für die althergebrachte Form der Schreibweise. Es hat sich schon zu tief festgesetzt in uns, denke ich. Schliesslich reden wir heutzutage ja auch von "Schick mir mal ne SMS", obwohl das eigentlich "Schick mir mal eine short message system" bedeuten würde. Es sagt halt einfach niemand SM zur SMS (honni soit qui mal y pense). Es hat sich einfach so eingebürgert.


----------



## Loosa (9. Februar 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 09.02.2007 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 08.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht wirklich verwunderlich da kilo griechisch ist und 1000 bedeutet. Allerdings kenne ich auch keinen Griechen der im Binärsystem rechnete. Ob die wohl auch in anderen Zahlensystemen darauf gepocht hätten die kleinste Einheit so oft zu Zählen bis man eine Dezimale 1000 bekommt 

Mal bei den Römern gucken. Eine Centurie war eine Einheit von einhundert Mann. Weil centuria 100 bedeutet. Später waren es normalerweise nur noch 80 Mann. Hieß immer noch Centurie. Aber vielleicht gab es ja trotzdem ein Paar, die auf die Standards bestanden und die Octazurie wollten  

Nicht die 1024 sind das Problem, sondern dass Datenübertragung und Co. noch in kilobits berechnet werden. Kilobyte pro Sekunde gibt es ja schon. Bei unseren heutigen hohen Datenmengen könnte man ruhig ganz darauf umsteigen. Das wäre mir jedenfalls verständlicher als auf das griechische Tausend zu beharren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2007)

Loosa am 09.02.2007 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht wirklich verwunderlich da kilo griechisch ist und 1000 bedeutet. Allerdings kenne ich auch keinen Griechen der im Binärsystem rechnete. Ob die wohl auch in anderen Zahlensystemen darauf gepocht hätten die kleinste Einheit so oft zu Zählen bis man eine Dezimale 1000 bekommt



die nomenklatur stammt nicht (durchgängig) von den griechen und leitet sich auch nicht von den zahlen ab.
mega z.b. leitet sich vom griechischen "groß" her, giga von latein "gigant",...
aber sie wurden nunmal schon vor recht langer zeit als bezeichnungen für zehnerpotenzen festgelegt und haben in dieser form ein wissenschaftliche und technische definition.




> Nicht die 1024 sind das Problem, sondern dass Datenübertragung und Co. noch in kilobits berechnet werden. Kilobyte pro Sekunde gibt es ja schon. Bei unseren heutigen hohen Datenmengen könnte man ruhig ganz darauf umsteigen. Das wäre mir jedenfalls verständlicher als auf das griechische Tausend zu beharren.



also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, dann sollen die techniker/ingenieure, die vollkommen korrekt die internationalen standards anwenden, damit aufhören und sich den verschrobenen gedanken von n paar softwarefuzziers unterordnen?

mal gucken, wann die ersten kommen, die gleichberechtigt z.b. eine angabe im oktal oder hexadezimalsystem haben wollen, schließlich arbeiten höhrer programmiersprachen nicht im geringsten binär und warum soll man sich nicht nach denen richten?

es gibt auch z.b. im indischen raum zählsysteme, die auf 20 basieren. ist kilo bei denen dann absofort 8000 (20^3)? oder gar 10240000000000, schließlich ist 2^*10* ja auch kilo, warum nicht 20^*10*?

mal ganz ehrlich: gegen diesen schwachsinn sind meilen und "billion=1.000.000.000" noch harmlos, ich seh nicht im geringsten ein, warum sich jeder eine neue definition für eine wissenschaftliche notation überlegen und vor allem: diese offiziell einsetzen darf.
am ende kommen noch stromkonzerne auf die idee, die *kilo*wattstunde als 2^3wh zu definieren?

hat jedenfalls noch mehr mit der traditionellen definition von kilo -10^3- zu tun , als 2^10.


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (10. Februar 2007)

wenn das eingebürgerte behalten werden soll, dann sagt mir mal warum die rechtschreibeung trotzdem immer wieder gändert wird? so ein schwachsinn!

Es sollen in Zukunft die korrekten Bezeichnungen geschrieben werden! Alle werden sich schnell dran gewöhnen und keiner beklagt sich, wenn die Festplatte mal wieder "zu wenig Speicherplatz" hat!


----------



## plutonium67 (13. Februar 2007)

FreshPrince2002 am 10.02.2007 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das eingebürgerte behalten werden soll, dann sagt mir mal warum die rechtschreibeung trotzdem immer wieder gändert wird? so ein schwachsinn!
> 
> Es sollen in Zukunft die korrekten Bezeichnungen geschrieben werden! Alle werden sich schnell dran gewöhnen und keiner beklagt sich, wenn die Festplatte mal wieder "zu wenig Speicherplatz" hat!



Genau, weite das doch bitte auf alle Fachgebiete aus! Denk doch nur an die Medizin, was für "haarsträubende" Bezeichnungen sich das Volk hat einfallen lassen, von Psycho über Schizo, Idiot und Schlaganfall, von Gelbsucht undundund. Fang bitte an, geh mit gutem Beispiel voran und benutze doe korrekten Bezeichnungen. Und bitte keine Ausnahmen. [/ironie] Eingebürgertes bleibt eingebürgert, das ist in der Rechtschrei*u*ng genauso. Die Allermeisten benutzen die alte Schreibweise. Und niemand wird korrekte Bezeichnungen einer Krankheit benutzen vom "gemeinen" Volk.


----------



## michi-oss (16. Februar 2007)

ich bin dafür beides anzugeben.

zum Beispiel. ....diese festplatte hat eine kapazität von 200GB (186Gib)....

nur weil sich etwas eingebürgert hat, muss man es ja nicht weiterhin so machen.


----------



## d00mfreak (16. Februar 2007)

Den einzigen Vorteil den ich bei der Benutzung von Gibibyte erkennen kann ist,das man sich Fragen wie "Ich habe mir eine 250GB Fesplatte gekauft, Windows zeigt aber an, dass sie nur 232GB groß ist" ersparen könnte. Ansonsten: Jemand der sich mit PC`s beschäftigt weiß es, die anderen interressiert es sowieso nicht.


----------

